# How To Plan In Professional Way



## ام نورا (6 أبريل 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72322.html​
---------------------------------------------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​


نبدأ بعون الله طرح موضوع 


كيفية التخطيط باحتراف 


وسيكون عبارة عن مناقشة علمية مسندة الى الخبرات العملية


عن خلاصة التخطيط لنعتمدها كمرجع للنهضة بمستوى مهندسي التخطيط ومدراء المشاريع العرب ​


فيها سنتطرق الى جوانب الموضوع حسب المراحل التي تمر بها عملية التخطيط و


ويضيف كل من الاعضاءما اختبره ​

في استخدام او تطبيق الادارة وعلى مستوى الفرض والتنفيذ او البرمجة باستخدام بريمفيرا ايا كان الاصدار
اي ان يتم تحريره من قبل الادارة بعد تجميعه واعادة جدولته حسب سياق الموضوع من المشاركات المميزة وبدون مشاركات الشكر​


ولعل البداية الموفقة تكون بتحليل مشاركة الاستاذ محمود حازم عياد عن 


ProjectManagement Process Flow​

*حيث تتستنبط دورة التخطيط كالتالي *
*1. **بدء عملية التخطيط *
*· **دراسة معلومات المشروع الكميات الرسومات والمواصفات لتكوينن نظرة شاملة وتصور اوسع عن المشروع ويجب ان يأخذ المخطط وقته كاملا في ذلك بالرغم من استعجال قسم التسعير والعقود في استحصال البرنامج وعدم منح الوقت الكافي لان التعمق في تفاصيل المشروع تعطي فكرة عن افضل *
*WBS** يخدم المخطط *
*وعادة فان المتمرس في التخطيط يعرف كيف يجد ضالته من المعلومات بين هذه الاكوام بحسب ما **اكتسبه من خبرة *
*( انا شخصيا ابحث وليست لدي فكرة عن التقاط المنشود بين الملفات فاذا كان لدى المتمرسين دلائل او **اشارات لفصول معينة من العطاء تكون اكثر تماسا مع البرنامج نحن بانتظار التعقيب)*
*· **بناء هيكلية وتنظيم المشروع *
*ويتم فرض ذلك حسب حجم المشروع و انواع العمل المتضمنة فيه اي مثلا في المشاريع الصغيرة ان يحظى المشروع ب **Project Manager** او **Construction Manager** يكون تابع لادارة المشاريع في الشركة *
*في المشاريع الكبيرة مثل محطات التصفية او محطات الكهرباء فيكون للمشروع فرضا **Project Director*
*ويكون هناك تفرعات بحسب ما ترتأي الشركة تعمل ضمن فريقه *
*كأن يحظى ب**Construction Manager **للاعمال المدنية *
*Electro Mechanical Manager** للاعمال الالكتروميكانيكة *
*· **تطوير فريق العمل بعد الاشارة الى ما يحتاجه المشروع تحديدا من تخصصات *




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هذا هو الملف كاملا بصيغة Pdf
مشتملا على كل المشاركات
بناء على طلب الاخوة الزملاء
قامت بطرحه اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا
بالمشاركة رقم (16)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachmen...sional-way.pdf

------------------------------------------------

لذا لزم التنويه
وكل الشكر الى اختنا الزميلة صاحبة الموضوع 

​


----------



## ام نورا (6 أبريل 2008)

*2. **تسيير عملية التخطيط *
*· ** تحديد اهداف المشروع ونطاق العمل *
*· ** تعريف طبيعة الاعمال *
*· **تحديد الوقت اللازم *
*· **تحديد المواد /العمالة / المعدات اللازمة و المتوفر منها *
*· **تحديد ميزانية عامة للمشروع (**Cash Out Flow ** ) وحاجة المشروع للسيولة النقدية على امتداد فترة المشروع *
*· **Cash In Flow )تحديد**) وبيان دراسة **القيمة المكتسبة المتوقعة على امتداد فترة المشروع *


----------



## ام نورا (6 أبريل 2008)

*3. ** البدء بتنفيذ البرنامج *
*· ** توزيع المعلومات على ادارة المشروع الاقسام المعنية *
*· * مواكبة مسار الكلفة وتسجيل الكلف الفعلية لمقارنتها مع القيم المفروضة


----------



## ام نورا (6 أبريل 2008)

*4**. ** مراقبة العملية والسيطرة على المتغيرات *
*· ** التوصية بالاجراءات اللازمة خلال المشروع*
*· ** تعديل ما تم فرضه ما تم الحصول عليه في واقع المشروع من بيانات *
*· **اعادة فرض الجدول الزمني والتدفق النقدي *
*· **متابعة اداء فريق التنفيذ لفرض التصحيحات اللازمة والحلول المطلوبة لانجاز العمل *


----------



## ام نورا (6 أبريل 2008)

*5. **انهاء البرنامج *
*· **الدروس الموثقة من ذلك المشروع *
*· **تحديد فيما لو كان يمكن اعتماد البرنامج كنموذج لمشاريع مماثلة مستقبلا *
*· **تسليم الاعمال للمال *
*· **حفظ وارشفة مستندات المشروع *


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (6 أبريل 2008)

حسب طلب اختنا الكريمة ام نورا

فسنكتفي بتسجيل شكر الجميع لها هنا لمرة واحدة
على هذا العمل الرائع المفيد
بهذا الموضوع

وليظل الموضوع بدون مشاركات الشكر لتركيز الفائدة
وسنقوم بتثبيته في المكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشاريع

وسنبحث عن المشاركات التي تفيد في تخطيط المشروع بشكل مهني 
لينشأ لدينا موضوعا متكاملا 

جزاكِ الله كل خير اختنا الفاضلة

​


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

يكون لمهندس التخطيط دور ومسئوليات مختلفة باختلاف المرحلة التي يمر بها المشروع 
والمراحل هي 

PRE-TENDER STAGE
POST-TENDER STAGE
AFTER AWARD UPON PROJECT
ON-GOING PROJECT
SITE EXECUTION
SITE COMPLETION
اي 

ما قبل التسعير 
وخلال التسعير
بعد رسو العطاء 
خلال سير المشروع 
تنفيذ المشروع
اكمال المشروع


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

والمهام في كل مرحلة تتمثل بالتالي :

PRE-TENDER STAGE

الدراسة التفصيلية لكل مستندات العقد بما فيها المراسلات مع المالك والاستشاري لان فيها توضيحات واشارات كثيرة يجب ان تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار.
بناء جداول وبرامج تجهيز العمالة والمواد والمعدات والسيولة In و Out اعتمادا على ITB( Instruction To Bidder( والذي يأتي بصورة ملحق باوراق العقد يعطي تصورات عن الموضوع
الاشارة الى اي تناقضات قد تكون مطروقة في اوراق المشروع وبيانها والنقاش بشانها مع كل من المخمن (المسعر) والمدير التجاري 
الاخذ بعين الاعتبار كل التراخيص المطلوبة من الهيئات المسئولة خلال اعداد برنامج العمل للشروع بالتنفيذ
تحديد هيكلية الكادر العامل في الموقع بناء على تم فرضه من قبل المسعر
حضور الاجتماعات التحضيرية للتوقيع على العقد للالمام بالتفاصيل التي يتم مناقشتها وطرح الاستفسارات اللازمة للحصول على تصور افضل


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

2. POST-TENDER STAGE

اعادة دراسة المستندات وما طرا عليها من تعديلات او ما تم مناقشته من توضيحات في مراسلات المالك والاستشاري والمنفذ
دراسة المراسلات والاتفاقات مع المقاولين الثانويين والمجهزين وترتيب التوقيت والتفاصيل لمسايرة البرنامج التتنفيذي للمشروع 
بعد انهاء متعلقات مقاولي الباطن والمجهزين والاتفاق معهم على كافة التفاصيل عرضها على كل من الاستشاري والمالك لتحصيل الموافقات او اجراء التعديلات ان لزم الامر


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

AFTER AWARD UPON PROJECT.3 

بعد رسو العطاء وخلال 14 يوما يتوجب على مهندس التخطيط تطوير البرنامج الابتدائي الذي قدمه في مرحلة العطاء الى برنامج مفصل لتنفيذ العمل مع مراعاة تسلسل منطقي للنشاطات 
تحضير طرق التنفيذ (Method of Statements) بالتعاون مع المكتب الفني واستحصال الموافقات 
تحضير ال Shop Drawings واستحصال الموافقات
تدوين ال Approvals في Log للمتابعة مع التفاصيل
التعاون مع قسم المشتريات لتقديم تفاصيل المواد والمجهزين وApproval Log Detiales
تحضير جدول الاليات اللازمة حسب جدول النشاطات لترتيب بين ما هو متوفر وما يتوجب تجهيزه من السوق 
اعداد جدول العمالة ومقاولي الباطن
اعداد الCash Flow ومتابعة الارقام اسبوعيا وشهريا مع واقع المشروع
قياس نسب الانجاز لكل نشاط والاعتماد عليها لتقديم المستخلصات للمالك 
اعداد نموذج تقرير اسبوعي اونصف شهري او شهري بحسب الاتفاق مع الاستشاري لغرض السيطرة على المشروع
فحص كل النشاطات ذات النهايات المعلقة والغير مرتبطة مع نشاطات اخرى وعمل تسلسلات تصحيحية لغرض انهاء كل الحلقات المفرغة للبرنامج
دراسة منطقية الTotal Float ,Free Float كل النشاطات السابقة واللاحقة 
تحديد المسار الحرج للبرنامج بالاعتماد على الFree Float =0 لغرض الاضاءة على جوانب التنفيذ الاعلى اهمية لادارة المشروع وللكادر التنفيذي
تقديم برنامج 6weeks lokahead plan 
اعادة النظر في WBS ان لزم الامر لتقسيم النشاطات بشكل اكثر فعالية وحسب حاجة وتطور الوضع في المشروع
يجب ان يلتزم الجدول مع البرنامج المقدم Clause 14 و ITB 
تحديد % وزن النشاط من البرنامج الكلي اعتمادا على كمية العمالة اللازمة لكل نشاط والكلفة 
مقارنة سير البرنامج وقيم الEarned Values


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

ON-GOING PROJECT.4

تحضير مطالبة تمديد فترة المشروع نتيجة للتأخيرات الحاصلة استنادا الى ايعاز المالك او الاوامر التغيرية او تأخر المصادقة على بعض المستندات المتوقف عليها سير المشروع
عمل زيارات موقعية واعطاء حلول وخطط بديلة ومقاييس تصحيحية للادارة من الممكن ان تساعد في ضغط التاخيرات الحاصلة او المحتملة 
مراجعة البرنامج المحدّث لمعرفة مدى تأثير سير النشاطات على ما تبقى 
تحضير تقرير شهري استنادا الى Progress وPCR (Project Commercial Report )


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

*SITE EXECUTION.5*

*اعداد تقرير يومي يجب ان يتطابق مع تقرير ال**Time keeper و ال**Plant*
*البرنامج حسب تقدم سير العمل اسبوعيا او بشكل نصف شهري *
*التقاط صور توضيحية لارفاقها في تقارير تقدم سير العمل الشهرية وضمن الجزء الخاص بخطة المشروع*
*تحديد النشاطات المتخلفة وفرض الاجراءات التصحيحية لاستدراك البرنامج*
*اعداد برنامج متكامل لكل المجهزين والمقاولين الثانويين لضمان التقاء التوقيت *
*حضور الاجتماعات بصفة دورية للاطلاع على المستجدات و المشاركة في اتخاذ الحلول البديلة *
*محاولة التحكم بالمشروع من خلال مقارنة الواقع مع **Target*


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

*SITE COMPLETION**. **6*
*· ** تلخيص الكلف المخطط لها في بداية المشروع والقيم الفعلية والقيم المكتسبة للاستفادة منها كنموذج لبناء تصور للمشاريع القادمة*
*· ** تحليل اداء كل من مقاولي الباطن والمجهزين في التأثير سلبا او ايجابا على مجريات البرنامج ورفع تقرير للمدير التجاري بهذا الخصوص*
*· **الاحتفاظ بنسخ عن متعلقات المشروع لاعتمادها ان كانت تجربة ناجحة كنموذج للمشاريع القادمة *


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

هنا ينفذ ما لدي لعل فيه افادة بسيطة 

اود الاشارة الى ان الجزء المتعلق بمهام مهندس التخطيط حسب مراحل المشروع 
هو اقتباس من خبرة مشرفي في العمل جزاه الله كل خير واخلفه خيرا 
حيث فصل المهام بهذه الطريقة لتنظيم العمل بين منتسبي القسم كل حسب موقعه 
وكل ما اجتهدته في الامر هو الترجمة والتوضيح 

بانتظار مداخلات الاخوة الاعضاء في ما بجعبتهم من ايضاحات وتجارب ونظم 
لاثراء الموضوع واعتماده كمرجع لكل من يود احتراف التخطيط ​


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (7 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ايتها الأخت الكريمة على هذا المجهود الرائع 

ونرجوا من سموك ان يكون هذه المقالات مجمعة في Word or PDF ليسهل طباعتها حتى يمكن نقلها - بعد إذنك - للغير من إخونا المهندسين شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ام نورا (7 أبريل 2008)

هذا هو الملف بناء على طلبك
ولو انني كنت افضل اكتمال الموضوع
بمداخلات الاخوة الاعضاء 
واعادة ترتيبه وصياغته وتنقيحه 
بحيث يصبح مرجعا مكتملا 
ومن ثم طرحه في ملف واحد كمرجع ​


----------



## عادل ندى محمود (29 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الكم من المعلومات و نرجو التوفيق من الله ان يوفقك الى المزيد فى هذا الموضوع لاهميته


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (29 أبريل 2008)

نأمل من الاخوة الزملاء الافاضل

ومن كل من لديه اي اضافة الى ما تفضلت به اختنا الفاضلة ام نورا
عن موضوع تخطيط المشروع وكيفية اجادته والاضافة فيه

ان يقوم باضافته هنا الى هذا الموضوع الاكثر من مفيد

وعن ما اضافه الاخوة الزملاء سابقا 
اكتفي بالاشارة الى الموضوع الذي يجمع الكثير عن تخطيط المشروع
بالمكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشاريع
بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72322.html

واذا رأي احد من الاخوة الزملاء او الاخت ام نورا 
ان هناك مشاركة يجب اضافتها هنا
الى الموضوع القيم هذا
فاتمنى عليككم ان تخبروني بها لنقوم باضافتها هنا مشكورين

والشكر موصول لاختنا الكريمة صاحبة الموضوع
جزاها اللى الخير الوفير

​


----------



## بورضا (29 أبريل 2008)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (30 أبريل 2008)

شكرا ايتها الأخت الكريمه
وارجوا ان يمدكي الله بمدد من عنده
وارجوا ان تجمعي كل ذلك في ملف واحد ليزيد الفائدة


----------



## ام نورا (1 مايو 2008)

ام نورا قال:


> هذا هو الملف بناء على طلبك​
> 
> ولو انني كنت افضل اكتمال الموضوع
> بمداخلات الاخوة الاعضاء
> ...


الملف مرفق منذ فترة اخي الكريم


----------



## Jamal (1 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (12 مايو 2008)

الأخت أم نورا أنا أؤيد فكرة الزميل محمد السعيد،نأمل منك لطفا تنفيذها والإضافة عليها لتعم الفائدة


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (23 مايو 2008)

محمد محمود السعيد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ايتها الأخت الكريمة على هذا المجهود الرائع
> 
> ونرجوا من سموك ان يكون هذه المقالات مجمعة في Word or PDF ليسهل طباعتها حتى يمكن نقلها - بعد إذنك - للغير من إخونا المهندسين شكرا جزيلا


 

thx alot
also, i prefer the same and i thank also, Om Nora


----------



## ام نورا (25 مايو 2008)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachmen...sional-way.pdf
الملف مرفق منذ فترة اخوتي الاكارم


----------



## said454 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس حسن المصري (3 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا ايتها الأخت الكريمة على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كامل جورج (4 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​​جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين على الفائدة​​تحياتي لكم،،​Engr​


----------



## جمال السيد (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك يا اخت أم نورا ويبارك لك في ابنتك الكريمة نورا وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## nofal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## the poor to god (12 يناير 2009)

ايتها الاخت بارك الله لكى وفى أهلك
لقد قمت بتجميع هذه الجمل فى ملف ورد ما من مشكلة ان كان هذه المعلومات لديك فى ملف واحد يمكنك تحميلها او نساعدك فى تحميلها على المرفقات


----------



## صفاءالبصري (2 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هكذا مواضيع قيمة .. وأنا في أول يوم اشارك في موقعكم .. ولو بالاطلاع فقط .. أأمل من الأخوة المشاركين .. أن يشدوا رحى التوحد .. وأن يكونوا صفا بدلا من فرق.. وأن تكون الموضوعات بمستوى التطور .. ومستوى الطموح .. ( مثل هذا الموضوع الرائع).. والأبتعاد عن النبش في ال×رين وأفكارهم 
وشكرا.. صفاء البصري


----------



## khalid goher (2 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اختنا الفاضلة أم نورا على مجهودك ومعلوماتك الرائعة


----------



## nofal (30 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arch\nawal (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اهلا بالمهندسين العرب 
وشكرا جزيلا ع الترحيب 
الحقيقة انا طالبة معمارية و عندي مادة ادارة المشاريع الي انا قليلة معرفة فيها و عندي اسايمنت لمشروع سكني ماعارفة حتى ترتيب نشاطات البناء !!!!!!!!!!?
فاذا ممكن من الاخوان المهندسين المختصين يساعدوني في ذا الموضوع \عاجل وشكرا لهم


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Mohamed ghellali (17 أبريل 2010)

أخي العزيز 
بارك الله فيك علي جهدك الخيّر
محمد


----------



## الصناعي قمه (17 أبريل 2010)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## aliboali (27 أبريل 2010)

good job


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ايتها العضوة المتميزة اتمنى المزيد لاتعلم كيفية التخطيط لمشروع باحتراف وخصوصا اننى مبتدئ فى تعليم البراميفيرا 6


----------



## mohammedsharaby (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 

وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## aboelhasan (9 أبريل 2012)

لو سمحت اريد ملف يتكلم عن 
measuring the execution quality in construction phase
وشكرا


----------



## سمير دويدار (25 سبتمبر 2012)

هل هناك دراسة معده عن كيفية ادارة المشاريع المصرفية بالبنوك ودور الـ pmo واهميتة وكيفية نشر ثقافة العمل بالمؤسسة برجاء الافاده مع الشكر .


----------



## mozy_20 (17 ديسمبر 2013)

اللينك غير صحيح يرجى الرد


----------



## برونزيي (18 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله ألف خير​


----------



## abdelrahman oraby (5 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------

